# المحاكاة



## محمد حميدي الحسن (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ( صباح الخير ) أو ( مساء الخير ) 
هذه كتب للمحاكاة بلغة Excel & GPSS درسناها عند د. عدنان بري ( الله يحفظه ) 
http://www.abarry.ws/ModelingAndSimulation.pdf
http://www.abarry.ws/ModelingAndSimulation.pdf
و هذا بلغة Arena 
http://www.abarry.ws/ArenaBook.pdf
اخوكم محمد الحسن


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا اخ محمد


----------



## ساكانا (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,
مشكور اخي على الملفات القيمة ,, و الله يجزيك الخير 
بس سؤال ,, في عندك مشاريع تخرج او حلقات بحث ,, عن المحاكاة ,,
و اكون لك من الشاكرين ,,,


----------



## عماد محمود (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس


----------



## محمد حميدي الحسن (18 ديسمبر 2010)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا اخ محمد


 
العفو اخوي خلوف


----------



## محمد حميدي الحسن (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ساكانا قال:


> السلام عليكم ,,
> مشكور اخي على الملفات القيمة ,, و الله يجزيك الخير
> بس سؤال ,, في عندك مشاريع تخرج او حلقات بحث ,, عن المحاكاة ,,
> و اكون لك من الشاكرين ,,,


 
لا ما عندي غير هالملفات


----------



## محمد حميدي الحسن (18 ديسمبر 2010)

عماد محمود قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس


 
وياك بس انا مو مهندس


----------

